# Doors don't unlock automatically



## dvdwsn (Feb 11, 2015)

I've got a 2014 Rogue SL (the new styling).

When I bring the car to a stop, and a passenger tries to open the door to leave, the door doesn't automatically unlock for them. I have to either press the unlock button on the armrest, or they have to flip out the black lock control by the handle.

With all my other vehicles, the door would auto unlock when trying to open from the inside.

Is this normal? Is there a way to change that behaviour?


----------



## RGOLD (Jun 4, 2015)

Same with my 2015. As long as the engine is running it will stay locked. You can take it to the dealer and disable auto door lock.


----------

